# InstallShield problem..Unknown Error



## bluetaurus88 (Jun 4, 2008)

Well I just bought The Sims:Complete Collection 

and after MANY different problems and called EA tech support I now have a different problem and STILL can not install my game... Here is my current problem..

I put in CD, I say install and it says its doing the installshield thingy...soon as the bar is full when it would go to start installing the game a message pops up instead and says

Unknown error encountered, aborting setup...


And stops, i've tried SOO many ways to install from just putting in the CD, to doing the WHOLE manual install with copying the cds to comp and doing it that way like it said on the EA website, and my tech support guy i called...So now I have a different problem..(stated way above)

I just want to play my sims.... /cry

I hope someone can help me..


----------



## bluetaurus88 (Jun 4, 2008)

anyone????

I keep trying all kinds of stuff and nothing is working...

i've even changed the name of the Installshield folder to InstallshieldOld, just like the EA tech said over the phone..and diddled here and there..and just can't figure out what is wrong..


----------



## slapthepony135 (Jun 5, 2008)

yes!! me too!! i thought it was just my computer but seems not...mine wont even start installshield...it acknowledges i want to install the sims and then goes to open install shield and comes up with the error message about aborting the setup. however, i have managed to install the sims on this computer before so i have no idea why it won't do it now. i too, very much so, want to play the sims....please help somebody!


----------



## bluetaurus88 (Jun 4, 2008)

same, i used to have sims deluxe on here bout 2 years ago... i cant even install my game of 1602 AD, and that has been installed on this comp in the past 2-3 months and i unstalled it not long ago to make room for the sims..


----------



## bluetaurus88 (Jun 4, 2008)

lemme know if you figure out how to fix it, and i'll post if i figure it out to...


----------



## bluetaurus88 (Jun 4, 2008)

bump?

there has got to be something i can do..besides getting a brand new computer or something along that line


----------



## necrophea (Apr 4, 2007)

Ahhh dang it,,, The SAME EXACT thing happened to me while trying to install battlefield 2142 It seems EA doesnt know how to pack their installations. Or it could just be a problem with installshield, but im placing the blame on EA

Solution:

Navigate to C:\programs\common files

Locate the folder named InstallShield

Rename that folder to InstallSheildOLD

then simply reinstall.


----------



## bluetaurus88 (Jun 4, 2008)

tried it..

went and renamed it, put in CD start menu came up I hit install it started to install the shield and then it said the same thing, Unknown error enountered, aborting setup

 boooo hoooo


----------



## necrophea (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmm then i guess its most likely not an install shield problem.

Do you meet the recommended system requirements?

www.systemrequirementslab.com

Are you on Vista?

Im not really sure what the problem could be now.

Id recommend someone with more experience with EA and or sims games get in here.


----------



## bluetaurus88 (Jun 4, 2008)

pretty sure i am not on vista, and i've done that lab thing and i have all the requirements and beyond on some things, and i have ran sims deluxe on this as well. But see I can't install 2 games, can't install my sims, my 1602A.D, but yet it will let me install my Wildlife tycoon and download games from the net...

But if my computer can handle City of Heros, World of Warcraft, and Second Life, I think it can handle sims..just a matter of installing it..

(only wow is installed, uninstalled SL, and CoH)


----------

